

Google applies for patent on region specific content display - philk
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=7,664,751.PN.&OS=PN/7,664,751&RS=PN/7,664,751

======
philk
The key focus of the patent appears to be complying with international
copyright restrictions.

I'm not sure how it passes the non-obvious test though.

